# outfit



## dukaine

How do would a native "outfit", as it refers to clothing?  Google Translate uses בגד, but I thought that just meant a single article of clothing.  I've also seen תלבושת, which makes the most sense to me because I recognize the שרש לבש from the verb ללבוש.  But I want to sound as natural as possible.


----------



## tFighterPilot

Yes, תלבושת is the correct translation.


----------



## arielipi

outfit can surprisingly have several words for different occasions in hebrew whilst in english only one,usually its the opposite.

so we have 1)tilboshet which is more like school uniform, or at work and you have a tilboshet[doctors with the robe]
2)madim is an outfit for the enforcing powers - cops,soldiers,work places,sometimes we say madim for school outfit,but tilboshet is more often said.
3)khalifa is like an official occasion outfit, tuxedo.
we have 4)bigdey sport - sport clothes.
erm... if youre going out with your friends to a bar or something, ofc its not a real word of its own but youd say those are clothes for going out - 5)bgadim 6,7,8)leyetzi'a/leytzi'a/latzet.
also with the same thing we have for doing dirty jobs[<enter a joke here>], like tinting/dying/coloring your house/hair/etc [which word is more correct?] so we would say bgadim 9)lelichluch.
you get the idea i hope.

feel free to correct my english.
for all those words i used now in hebrew:

תלבושת
מדים
חליפה
בגדי
בגדים
ליציאה
לצאת
ללכלוך.


----------



## dukaine

So what do you say if you are saying, "That's a cute outfit"?


----------



## arielipi

depends on the type... if its a masculine[if im not wrong thats the term for male in nouns] yafe/nekhmad/na'e[old]. female its yafa/nekhmada/na'a[old]...
but who says cute about outfit!?!? 
זו תלבושת\חליפה יפה\נחמדה\נאה
אלו מדים\בגדים יפים\נאים\נחמדים


----------



## dukaine

Just about everyone.  In the US, it is very common (among women, mostly) to say that a person's outfit is cute, stylish, or to say something like "I love your outfit" or "That outfit looks so good on you!"  Unlike the examples you gave, professional wear or uniforms are not considered outfits in the US.  An outfit is merely a combination of clothing articles, regardless of the occasion.  

Are you saying that there is not a generic term in Hebrew that one would use to mean "a combination of clothing articles" that a person just chose to wear that day?


----------



## arielipi

what does a combination of clothing *articles *mean? is it like forming a good-looking combination of colors and clothes?
as ive said :several words for different occasions in hebrew.

so! if you are in the process of buying clothes, one may say[and the shopkeeper will always] that the cloth is looking good on you: habeged haze makhmi lecha... or ...yoshev alecha tov.
this cloth flatters you and 'sitting[=held in correct place] good on you,meaning that the cloth suites you or fits you. respectively.

erm, again hebrew is very flexible with words combinations, cuz there arent many.


----------



## dukaine

arielipi said:


> what does a combination of clothing *articles *mean? is it like forming a good-looking combination of colors and clothes?
> as ive said :several words for different occasions in hebrew.
> 
> so! if you are in the process of buying clothes, one may say[and the shopkeeper will always] that the cloth is looking good on you: habeged haze makhmi lecha... or ...yoshev alecha tov.
> this cloth flatters you and 'sitting[=held in correct place] good on you,meaning that the cloth suites you or fits you. respectively.
> 
> erm, again hebrew is very flexible with words combinations, cuz there arent many.



Well, in English, we don't say "cloth"; we say a "piece" or "article" of clothing for singular, and "clothes" or "clothing" for plural.  In most cases, like the example you gave with the shopkeeper, the shopkeeper would say, "That shirt/skirt/pair of jeans looks good on you".  But if the shopkeeper gave you a shirt, jeans, shoes, and accessories to try on together, and they all looked good together, he/she would say "That outfit looks good on you" meaning all the articles of clothing together.  

So, if I'm talking to an Israeli friend, and I like the way she dressed herself that day, I would say "habeged"?


----------



## arielipi

beged is singular. bgadim is plural. and in that case you simply say the clothes you wear today <...>


----------



## Carrot Ironfoundersson

dukaine said:


> Well, in English, we don't say "cloth"; we say a "piece" or "article" of clothing for singular, and "clothes" or "clothing" for plural.  In most cases, like the example you gave with the shopkeeper, the shopkeeper would say, "That shirt/skirt/pair of jeans looks good on you".  But if the shopkeeper gave you a shirt, jeans, shoes, and accessories to try on together, and they all looked good together, he/she would say *"That outfit looks good on you"* meaning all the articles of clothing together.
> 
> So, if I'm talking to an Israeli friend, and I like the way she dressed herself that day, I would say "habeged"?



הבגדים האלה נראים מצויין/מעולה/פצצה עליך


----------



## dukaine

Would I add "leotach" or do you just leave that off?  In English, the fact that an outfit looks good is based quite a bit on the one wearing it, since the same clothes may not look as good on a different person.

Also, is פצצה עליך equivalent to the English slang phrase "the bomb"?


----------



## arielipi

whats leotach? i assume you meant le and otach in one word... what did you mean to say?
also i dont get the second sentence, thats obvious...
to the second question: no! ptzatza is literally a bomb, but slang its like great,outstanding,terrific[?] and such


----------



## Carrot Ironfoundersson

> Would I add "leotach" or do you just leave that off?  In English, the  fact that an outfit looks good is based quite a bit on the one wearing  it, since the same clothes may not look as good on a different person.



No, you don't have to add anything. What I had written is almost a word to word translation of the original phrase. עליך = on you(preposition על + personal ending).

Also, is פצצה עליך equivalent to the English slang phrase "the bomb"?

פצצה is a slang for "really great"


----------



## dukaine

Got it!!   Thanks everybody!!!  Ani ohevet et hasafa shelachem!!! (I hope that's right)


----------



## arielipi

that is correct.
yw hfgl!


----------

